# Need a few more Burls ID'd



## Theburlbroker (May 15, 2014)

Hey guys! So I'm back with some more things im puzzled on, It seems that most of the time I'm dealing with either leaves really high up on the tree that I can't even see, or they haven't really developed enough. But here's some shot's of the tree and one of the burls I cut from it. I've actually cut two burls from this tree which is still standing. The smaller of the two burls had some amazing coloring. The larger of the two seems to be a bit plainer with no darker coloration in it what so ever. The last shot in the pics is a couple chunks of a burl belonging to someone I know on Instagram. I was looking at a few things but I figure a collective could help figure it out a bit faster. Any and all help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much guys!


----------



## DKMD (May 15, 2014)

The first looks like walnut... Not sure about the second.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (May 15, 2014)

My guess would be walnut also but if it came from that tree pictured my guess is as good as anybodies.


----------



## rob3232 (May 15, 2014)

I cut a few hard maple burls up a couple of weeks ago and they looked similar to yours. Some of the green colored heartwood actually turned redish when it dried out a little....?


----------



## Kevin (May 15, 2014)

Color is quasi-similar to walnut but if the pic was taken when it was green (and looks like it) I don't see the yellow/orange cambium. Maybe it happens but I have never cut a single walnut tree that did not have it and I have felled a couple hundred of them conservatively estimating. That's not many granted but every one of them had that distinct orange to yellow cambium. It could be a regional thing or maybe the cambium around nurls/burls etc. doesn't show itself but I doubt that.


----------



## phinds (May 15, 2014)

I've seen pics of pistachio that looks just like those end grain shots. Not sure that's what it is, just sayin' ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bobhasen (May 15, 2014)

Maple

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (May 16, 2014)

Are those true burls or just cankers? Unless they have eyes, aren't they cankers? Gary


----------



## phinds (May 16, 2014)

HomeBody said:


> Are those true burls or just cankers? Unless they have eyes, aren't they cankers? Gary


 
Hm ... I always thought that cankers were more like open sores on the tree instead of burl-like protrusions. Also, although I agree w/ you that almost all burls have eyes, it isn't absolutely necessary for something to have eyes in order to be a burl. Some burls are more like swirly growths (although even then, they DO usually have eyes).


----------



## Tclem (May 16, 2014)

phinds said:


> I've seen pics of pistachio that look just like those end grain shots. Not sure that's what it is, just sayin' ...


I've turned a lot of pistachio and it does have tht look


----------

